# Show me your Blue Roans!



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Following this! I LOVE blue roans!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Mythilus said:


> Following this! I LOVE blue roans!


Me too, they're my favorites!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love blue roans. Bella is gorgeous hgbtx!

In 2008 I bought a gorgeous Fox Trotter colt, I was so excited. But, my health issues ramped up, and sadly I had to sell him back to the breeder I got him from. I did recently discover he has a fabulous home and is very loved, so that makes me feel some better. I had named him Takoda, it means "friend to everyone" in Native American Sioux, he was such a friendly and sweet colt. He ended up being a big horse, maturing at 16hh. 

Here he is as a weanling... I hope my photo shows up for everyone OK.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Remali said:


> I love blue roans. Bella is gorgeous hgbtx!
> 
> In 2008 I bought a gorgeous Fox Trotter colt, I was so excited. But, my health issues ramped up, and sadly I had to sell him back to the breeder I got him from. I did recently discover he has a fabulous home and is very loved, so that makes me feel some better. I had named him Takoda, it means "friend to everyone" in Native American Sioux, he was such a friendly and sweet colt. He ended up being a big horse, maturing at 16hh.
> 
> Here he is as a weanling... I hope my photo shows up for everyone OK.


Thanks so much, and WOW he's a looker, shame you had to sell him.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody else!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not mine, but a stallion at the ranch I bought my geldings..



















and a bay roan colt of his that my friend bought:










All AQHA Hancock/Driftwood bred.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

texasgal said:


> Not mine, but a stallion at the ranch I bought my geldings..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the Hancock/ Driftwood bred horses were high strung, how are yours?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Laid back nice little geldings..


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

texasgal said:


> Laid back nice little geldings..


Okay, I was just curious. They sure are pretty.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm told my mare has Hancock breeding. She's pretty quick. 

Blue roans are my second favorite color. Are there really no more!?


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

SummerShy said:


> I'm told my mare has Hancock breeding. She's pretty quick.
> 
> Blue roans are my second favorite color. Are there really no more!?


I know!


----------

